# Circuito del Sintetizador Codificador Tyros



## EStebanFG (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola! Necesito si puede alguien pasarme el circuito del codificador /sintetizador stereo para FM, Marca Tyros y sus normas de Ajuste? ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola EStebanFG !saludos cordiales ! aca tiene sobre como programar el sintetizador : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/cambiar-frecuencia-tyros-12923/ .
Quanto ao encoder estereo yo tengo uno aca en mis manos pero desafortunadamiente no lo diagrama esquematico lo mismo para el sintetizador.
? Diga me qual son tu dudas sobre els ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EStebanFG (Jul 9, 2013)

Adjunte la foto de la unidad interna. ... el inconveniente está en uno de los dos canales de audio que no funciona directamente, y necesito de la plaqueta el circuito, para poder encontrar el desperfecto...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2013)

Entiendo , pero desafortunadamiente el encoder estereo que possuo aca es hecho todo el en smd tal como el sintetizador .
? Usteds dispoen de uno osciloscopio en manos ?, es mui inprescidible el para auxilio en lo mantenimento, donde realmiente "miramos" lo que se passa y no tentar adivinhar lo que se passa.
? Poderia usteds descrebir los codigos de los CIs (circuitos integrados) para que yo possa te ayudar a desahollar una estrastegia de mantenimento sin el esquema electrico ?  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola daniel Segun recuerdo,el encoder esta realizado con ci discretos,es un circuito muy basico,funciona en torno a un mc1496 (modulador,demodulador balanceado,y posee un par de operacionales,como entrada de audio,por lo general fallaban estos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2013)

OK ! entonses se trata de un encoder FDM (frequency domain multiplex) o mejor un encoder que funciona enbasado en lo dominio de la frequencia y no en del tienpo ( uso del chave analogica CD4066). Bueno como uno de los canales andam bien es possible por conparaciõn con uso de un osciloscopio determinar donde para el  funcionamiento del otro . Asi que Don EStebanFG me decir qual son los CIs enpleados voi tentar ayudarlo enbasado en un prosupuesto probable diagrama de bloques. jejejeje.
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## EStebanFG (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola... Dos tl 084 cn;ca.081 e ( uno) ;  Lm 1496 ( uno) ;Mc 14520 bcp (uno ), y lamentablemente no funciona el osciloscopio. Muchas gracias!


----------



## EStebanFG (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola... Dos tl 084 cn;ca.081 e ( uno) ;  Lm 1496 ( uno) ;Mc 14520 bcp (uno ), y lamentablemente no funciona el osciloscopio. Muchas gracias!

Hola Daniel Lopes, el Generador Estereo Tyros es el mismo de la siguiente imagen,  http://img2.mlstatic.com/transmisor...ador-estereo-5500_MLA-O-3048859260_082012.jpg sin la potencia claro esta...al que también estas aportando información a Franchi  por si te sirve como referencia
Saludos


----------



## EStebanFG (Jul 10, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola daniel Segun recuerdo,el encoder esta realizado con ci discretos,es un circuito muy basico,funciona en torno a un mc1496 (modulador,demodulador balanceado,y posee un par de operacionales,como entrada de audio,por lo general fallaban estos.
> 
> Saludos.


 Hola... ya efectué su cambio, y no se solucionó   Gracias !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2013)

EStebanFG dijo:


> Hola... ya efectué su cambio, y no se solucionó   Gracias !



Bueno estuve mirando con mucha atencciõn la foto que subiste , como no tienes en manos un osciloscopio la salida es inprovisar un seguidor de senales con un amplificador de audio mas una bocina  (altoparlante) o un fono de oido en su salida . Como los dos canales de audio son identicos en los premeros estagios( TL084) injete en la entrada del encoder uno CD player o uno MP3 como fuente de programa y con la entrada del amplificador haciendo funciõn de seguidor de senales conpare mui minuciosamiente los caminos del audio bueno con el falho , busque en la Internet la disposicione de los terminales del CI TL084 que es quatro amplificadores operacionales en uno so CI. Lo premero amplificador del CI trata de lo canal derecho , lo segundo  trata de lo canal esquierdo , lo tercero suma canal derecho mas esquierdo y manda el resultado  a el TL081 que es lo CI amplificador operacional final ( salida MPX ) , lo quarto hace la subtraciõn del canal derecho y esquierdo y envia el resultado a el MC1496 , ese por su vez hace una modulaciõn AM DSB SC ( amplitud modulada con dos bandas laterales y portadora suprimida) donde la portadora es 38 Khz que viene del CI 14520 dibisor del oscilador a cristal . La salida del MC1496 segue tanbien a la entrada del TL081 y es somada a el canal derecho mas esquierdo mas un tono piloto de 19Khz que viene del CI 14520. Yo personalmiente creo que el problema estas situado entre el TL084 hasta la  las fichas RCA (entrada), donde todos los conponentes y caminos  enpleados deven sener analizados mui criticamiente conparando el bueno con el falho.
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones caso no contesteme e yo retorno con mucho gusto.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EStebanFG (Jul 13, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Bueno estuve mirando con mucha atencciõn la foto que subiste , como no tienes en manos un osciloscopio la salida es inprovisar un seguidor de senales con un amplificador de audio mas una bocina  (altoparlante) o un fono de oido en su salida . Como los dos canales de audio son identicos en los premeros estagios( TL084) injete en la entrada del encoder uno CD player o uno MP3 como fuente de programa y con la entrada del amplificador haciendo funciõn de seguidor de senales conpare mui minuciosamiente los caminos del audio bueno con el falho , busque en la Internet la disposicione de los terminales del CI TL084 que es quatro amplificadores operacionales en uno so CI. Lo premero amplificador del CI trata de lo canal derecho , lo segundo  trata de lo canal esquierdo , lo tercero suma canal derecho mas esquierdo y manda el resultado  a el TL081 que es lo CI amplificador operacional final ( salida MPX ) , lo quarto hace la subtraciõn del canal derecho y esquierdo y envia el resultado a el MC1496 , ese por su vez hace una modulaciõn AM DSB SC ( amplitud modulada con dos bandas laterales y portadora suprimida) donde la portadora es 38 Khz que viene del CI 14520 dibisor del oscilador a cristal . La salida del MC1496 segue tanbien a la entrada del TL081 y es somada a el canal derecho mas esquierdo mas un tono piloto de 19Khz que viene del CI 14520. Yo personalmiente creo que el problema estas situado entre el TL084 hasta la  las fichas RCA (entrada), donde todos los conponentes y caminos  enpleados deven sener analizados mui criticamiente conparando el bueno con el falho.
> Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones caso no contesteme e yo retorno con mucho gusto.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimento!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


  muchas gracias!!  los materiales sufren con el correr del tiempo alteraciones!  Como decimos  por acá...listo el Pollo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2013)

EStebanFG dijo:


> muchas gracias!!  los materiales sufren con el correr del tiempo alteraciones!  Como decimos  por acá...listo el Pollo!



!Bueno yo creo que usteds hay logrado el mantenimento !, si positivo, ?entonses qual era el peña ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

